# Cocktail, anyone?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mindless thread to take our minds off of the vitriol of The Interchange....

It's Friday and it's dangerously close to happy hour in my part of the world. There's a Johnnie Walker Black on the rocks with "TMMKC" written all over it in my near future.

Ladies and Germs, name your poison....


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Interesting evening planned for tonight.

My wife's birthday is next week and we're hosting a dinner party next Friday for a few couples. Our housekeeper, who is Peruvian, used to run a catering business in Peru has offered to cater dinner in a fully Peruvian style. She's suggested a menu and is going to prepare it for us tonight to try before the party next week.

For pre-dinner cocktails she's preparing Pisco Sours, using Pisco (a Peruvian brandy). Not my normal thing (obviously) but it's what's on tap for tonight.

Later we're going to a minor league hockey game so it'll probably be beer.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

Sazerac here.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

TMMKC,

Double Jamesons for me. Midleton if I can expense it!

Karl


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TMMKC said:


> Mindless thread to take our minds off of the vitriol of The Interchange....


 TMMKC:

The Interchange is the *only* reason I drink!

I like Scotch and soda in the winter and gin and tonic in the winter. But I will try anything!!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Andy said:


> I like Scotch and soda in the winter and gin and tonic in the winter. But I will try anything!!


Been drinking Bourbon and ginger ale on occasion lately (more so during the holidays...when we drop a cherry in it, call it a "George Bailey" and serve it to guests). Might be worth a try.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Beer for me. The thread on hefeweizen gave me the idea to go buy some Franziskaner. Jameson's and Johnnie Walker sound good too, but not tonight.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Been drinking Bourbon and ginger ale on occasion lately (more so during the holidays...when we drop a cherry in it, call it a "George Bailey" and serve it to guests). Might be worth a try.


I also like George Baileys, though I did not know that is what they are called.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lax,

How about a bottle of Chimay?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> How about a bottle of Chimay?


Oh, you bet! Chimay white for me. Belgian beers are wonderful. I even like them better than Guinness...shhh! Duvel is another favorite of mine. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lax,

Chimay Red for me. Drinking my way through Belgium is a long term goal.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> Chimay Red for me. Drinking my way through Belgium is a long term goal.


Not a fan of the hoppy bears huh?


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Lax,

No I like all types really. But Budvar, sold as Czechvar in the States is my favorite.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> No I like all types really. But Budvar, sold as Czechvar in the States is my favorite.


I have had Czechvar and I like it a lot, but I prefer Pilsner Urquell.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Laxplayer said:


> Pilsner Urquell.


Now yer talkin'. Excellent choice.

I know this will sound pathetically old school, but I still love Lowenbrau when I can find it. I believe it was one of (if not the first) German beers that was mass distributed in the U.S. many, many years ago.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Take a look at a Slovak brew, Zlaty Bazant (Golden Pheasant.) Although its far taster sipped at the little cafe outside of Devin Castle in Bratislava, overlooking the Danube, its quite good and now available in the States.

Karl


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Now yer talkin'. Excellent choice.
> 
> I know this will sound pathetically old school, but I still love Lowenbrau when I can find it. I believe it was one of (if not the first) German beers that was mass distributed in the U.S. many, many years ago.


I haven't seen that one in awhile. I do like it though. Much better than our local beer...well, except for Schlaflys and Morgan Street.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I know, I know I'm from California, but I'd rather have a beer than wine. And second choice is a Scotch or gin over wine.


----------



## CCabot (Oct 4, 2006)

Winter means scotch season for me. No better way to "warm" yourself up.

Has anyone ever figured out the absurd pricing that bars have for scotch though? I mean, I can get a finely crafted cocktail for $7-8, but it costs me $15+ for a bartender to pour out a decent single malt? How does that make sense?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

It's not mixed drink season for me. 

In summer--G&T, the perfect drink.
Winter: Kahlua and cream for the rare occasion I will have a mixed drink.

More often, any time of year: beer--Stella, Pilsner Urquell, or one of the local brews.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Make mine bourbon neat, thank you. Stagg, Weller or Blanton's in that order. If we don't have at least Woodford, a dry gin martini with an olive, please.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

CCabot said:


> Winter means scotch season for me. No better way to "warm" yourself up.
> 
> Has anyone ever figured out the absurd pricing that bars have for scotch though? I mean, I can get a finely crafted cocktail for $7-8, but it costs me $15+ for a bartender to pour out a decent single malt? How does that make sense?


It's the same here in Kansas City. I have a family member who's been in the liquor distribution business for years...he says the prices for premium liquors on the wholesale level have gone through the roof. Plain economics (e.g. price of shipping, etc.) plays a big part, but mostly it's the willingness of the "aspirationally affluent" to shell out $$$ to drink something they probably couldn't tell apart from bar rag squeezings if blindfolded. It's all supply and demand, but it leaves those of us you who truly appreciate a good single malt holding an inflated tab.

To whit...I saw a story run a few months ago (I believe on CBS Sunday Morning) where they did a blind taste testing of vodkas. Most of the people who said they were diehard fans of premium spirts like Kettle One, Grey Goose and Belvadere could not taste a difference between them and middle-of-the-road Smirnoff vodka. Some even selected Smirnoff OVER their so-called favorite vodka. That little experiment proved how effective image marketing is in the liquor business.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> Interesting evening planned for tonight.
> 
> My wife's birthday is next week and we're hosting a dinner party next Friday for a few couples. Our housekeeper, who is Peruvian, used to run a catering business in Peru has offered to cater dinner in a fully Peruvian style. She's suggested a menu and is going to prepare it for us tonight to try before the party next week.
> 
> ...


In my memory, I've never had Peruvian cusine. How was the food? Hockey game tap beer and nachos with the freaky orange "cheese" are two of life's little pleasures, IMO.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> Chimay Red for me. Drinking my way through Belgium is a long term goal.


I like the Chimay Blue...but all 3 are good in my book...

I drink alot of Sam Adams (Mostly Sam Light or Cherry Wheat)...but during the NFL playoffs I had a self-imposed moratorium on drinking Sam just because it says "Patriot" on the label...so during that time I drank some of my other favorite lagers, Red Stripe and Heineken...

I bought a couple bottles of Sam Adams Tripple Bock recently but it's a little to weird for me...it tastes like burnt maple syrup with a few shakes of table salt in it...doesnt even come close to Utopias...

when it comes to the hard stuff, my favs are rum (Ronny Z, Appleton, and Flor De Cana) and Scotch (JW [Green, Gold, or Blue], or Glenfiddich [sp?])...


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

It's a 5/1 Beefeater martini w/ vermouth-soaked onions for me. I've been trying the "hard shake" lately. I was surprised to find I could get the temperature down to 19F (-7C) pretty quickly. I'll need to trade my stainless shaker for a glass one - the stainless gets too cold to hold!

+1 for Pilsner Urquell


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Talisker with a splash of water. For parties, weddings, etc where there is no single malt on hand then a scotch and soda will do.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

Very happy when the bar I am at has Bakers Bourbon.
Do have to be careful though or a Makers & splash might accidently come over the bar.


----------



## daytura (May 17, 2005)

I'm surprised no-one has mentioned the Manhattan

A veritable man's cocktail, and one of America's finest exports, imho :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

Vladimir Berkov said:


> Sazerac here.


The Sazerac is a great drink but finding a bartender that can make one even in New Orleans is difficult.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I think I will celebrate the first day of spring tomorrow by mixing myself either a G&T or Gimlet (real lime juice, of course...none of this Rose's nonsense). It's supposed to be 70 and sunny.


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 14, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> No I like all types really. But Budvar, sold as Czechvar in the States is my favorite.


I didn't know that was available in the US. I have had it in Austria and loved it. I will have to see if I can find "chechvar" anywhere in the NE.

As for cocktails, my wife likes Connemara Irish Whiskey mixed with Baileys (or Jameson if no Connemara is available). Not too bad but I prefer the whiskey alone.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

JerseyJohn said:


> It's a 5/1 Beefeater martini w/ vermouth-soaked onions for me. I've been trying the "hard shake" lately. I was surprised to find I could get the temperature down to 19F (-7C) pretty quickly. I'll need to trade my stainless shaker for a glass one - the stainless gets too cold to hold!
> 
> +1 for Pilsner Urquell


I love a dry martini shaken hard also. I broke my glass shaker by shaking too hard so switched to steel!


----------



## capitalart (Apr 2, 2007)

Ill have a scotch and soda please:icon_smile:


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Lax,
> 
> No I like all types really. But Budvar, sold as Czechvar in the States is my favorite.


I'll take Herold, also a Czech beer, unfortunately not available in the US, SFAIK.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Tonight, I'll probably have a champagne cocktail since my little bar here off the beaten track in S. Jersey has been able to find genuine orange bitters, an essential ingredient to a true 20s-30s style champagne cocktail.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmm, ok drinks or cocktails?

Drink-wise, wine first. Then good quality whisk(e)y neat (no ice, no water), G&T, good rum on ice, or freezing cold neat vodka. 

If it has to be beer (I'm not a huge fan), then Belgian is best. The lambic fruit beers are also interesting. There are also some v. interesting beers in England from smaller breweries with nutty chocolatey tones (rumpus?), not to mention Fraoch, which is a heather beer from Scotland and is lovely. 

On the cocktail front, mojitos & martinis are my most requested. There's a long list I haven't got to yet. Maybe some will turn into favourites but I find it hard to go beyond the base spirits without feeling I'm drinking some sort of alcopop.


----------



## JDJ (May 2, 2007)

Is a greyhound a less than manly drink? I've only seen it ordered once, and it was a chick who ordered it, but I like vodka and it sounds like a good combination (vodka and grapefruit juice).


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I celebrated the first day of spring on the patio with a Gin Gimlet, an Ashton Corona, and our new Cairn puppy Duncan. It was a beautiful day...sunny and warm.

Gin Gimlet: a big shot of Gordon's Gin, a couple shots of fresh lime juice and, hold the phone, a packet of Splenda. Believe it or not, Splenda will do if you don't feel like making simple syrup.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

*Karma*

Funny, I just opened this thread right after I poured myself some Glenlivet Archive 21 y/o. Hold a sec... Yup, damn tasty!! Now that it's spring, yes, I'll be slowly transitioning to.... Martinis!!! :devil: And gin & tonics too...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Pouring a dram or two of The Glenrothes tonight to celebrate me being one year closer to Jell-O and Depends!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My drinks are lacking in complexity about as much as my wardrobe. Bourbon or Scotch, neat. While technically not a bourbon but close enough that most call it that, I prefer Jack Daniels. For a true bourbon it would be Maker's Mark. And for special occasions it's Knob Creek.

Cruiser


----------



## Mr. H (Aug 27, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Pouring a dram or two of The Glenrothes tonight to celebrate me being one year closer to Jell-O and Depends!


Congrats on completing another trip around the sun. I roll the big 4-0 next Wednesday.

I'm also intrigued by your fresh lime juice+Splenda formula as a replacement for Roses. I'm a vodka gimlet drinker during the warm weather months and have always opted for the neon chartreuse elixer. I'll have to try it your way sometime.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

TMMKC said:


> Pouring a dram or two of The Glenrothes tonight to celebrate me being one year closer to Jell-O and Depends!


Happy Birthday, TMMKC!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you, gentlemen. Have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

rip said:


> ... my little bar here off the beaten track in S. Jersey has been able to find genuine orange bitters, an essential ingredient to a true 20s-30s style champagne cocktail.


Any idea where they got it? I've been looking for it for years. It supposedly was an original ingredient in martinis. I sometimes add a thin shaving of orange peel toasted over the stove for a few seconds for a similar effect.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

If it comes in bottles I drink hard cider, no beer for me. Otherwise I drink vodka (stoli raspberry) and cranberry juice with a splash of lime. I also like whiskey sours.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

All the vitriolic banter on the Interchange this week over gay marriage, Bible thumpers and 2012 predictions could drive a man (or woman) to drink!

I need to wrap up a couple things for some clients, go for a run, then settle down on the patio with a cocktail until my wife returns from shopping (taking advantage of all the daylight, I suppose). I may break from the norm (a gin gimlet) and go for something a little exotic to celebrate the longest day of the year...a Moscow Mule (vodka, ginger beer and Rose's lime juice).

As The Chairman of the Board used to say, "Time for a toddy for the body." Which cocktail is in your near future?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

^ Sounds like a plan - Glass of wine over here but I empathize with your selection!


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

3 measures Hendricks
1 measure Stolichnaya
1/2 measure Anis del Mono (preferably Seco)
freshly squeezed juice of 1/4 lime (or 1/2 if lime is slightly dried out)
shaken hard and then strained
2 very thin slices of peeled cucumber


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

*Cocktails*

As a new member here is my 2 cents. Since I was 16 I always sat down with my parents and enjoyed a drink. Ever since I married (40 years ago) the cocktail hour arrives a 17:30 hrs. Originialy it was a "Martini" now it is either Scotch or Irish on the rocks with a twist. Dinner at about 19:30 with wine. My mother always told me "never trust a man who doesn't smoke, drink and s----" boy was she ever right. Also the business world went down hill when the 3 martini lunch disappeared.


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

Pimms.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Pulledpork said:


> Pimms.


Excellent choice! Do you mix yours with soda water or ginger ale? I prefer ginger ale...garnished with cucumber and lemon slices.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> It's the same here in Kansas City. I have a family member who's been in the liquor distribution business for years...he says the prices for premium liquors on the wholesale level have gone through the roof. Plain economics (e.g. price of shipping, etc.) plays a big part, but mostly it's the willingness of the "aspirationally affluent" to shell out $$$ to drink something they probably couldn't tell apart from bar rag squeezings if blindfolded. It's all supply and demand, but it leaves those of us you who truly appreciate a good single malt holding an inflated tab.
> 
> To whit...I saw a story run a few months ago (I believe on CBS Sunday Morning) where they did a blind taste testing of vodkas. Most of the people who said they were diehard fans of premium spirts like Kettle One, Grey Goose and Belvadere could not taste a difference between them and middle-of-the-road Smirnoff vodka. Some even selected Smirnoff OVER their so-called favorite vodka. That little experiment proved how effective image marketing is in the liquor business.


Here here!

I gander a lot of people would call many of AAAC's members "aspirationally affluent" but I draw the line with super expensive booze. I like a good bottle if I'm going to drink it neat, but most of the time rail does OK for me - stick it in the freezer and it all tastes the same!

Anyhow, regarding my poisons of choice:

Rusty Nails - an unusual choice for a 25 year old I'm told. JWRL or Dewars and Drambuie, twist of lime, off to the races!

All manner of gin - day-to-day is cheap stuff from the freezer (Aristocrat), but Tanqueray works out nicely as does Bombay.

All manner of beer - I allow myself the most freedom to experiment here since beer is cheap. I like english style ales at the moment, and stouts. Old Chub is good, Speckled Hen, Bass, whatever. Day-to-day its almost always Bud (heavy) these days, though. I find it impossible not to like and it's $5 for a sixer...


----------



## Pulledpork (Jun 3, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> Excellent choice! Do you mix yours with soda water or ginger ale? I prefer ginger ale...garnished with cucumber and lemon slices.


I prefer English lemonade (like 7UP in some ways - clear and fizzy, but not as sweet). I have also been known to make them wish a dash of gin and a yeast brewed Aussie ginger beer called Bunderburg.

Always with cucumber and sometimes lime. The summer starts for me with the first pitcher of Pimms of the year. :icon_smile:


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I'm new here and figured I'd chime in. Since the thread specifically asks after cocktails, I will refrain from picking any kind of neat whiskey, port or beer.

Going to have to go with the Manhattan. My absolute favorite cocktail, followed closely by a Bombay Sapphire martini.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Pimms is the stuff! We should make it the official beverage of AAAC. 

I'm a gin, scotch, and bourbon guy; vodka, rum, and tequila are not my favored spirits. I like some liqueurs (Drambuie is awesome). As far as cocktails, I like gin-and-tonics and other gin-based summery concoctions; not martinis, though. Scotch, whisk(e)y, and bourbon I prefer unmixed; sometimes straight up, sometimes on ice.

Also a complete beer geek; rather uninformed about wine, although I keep meaning to get into port, and I do like rieslings. I like sake very much as well.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Grand Marnier, Coors heavy, and a large water back. Three of these and you need a cab.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Good Old Sledge said:


> Make mine bourbon neat, thank you. Stagg, Weller or Blanton's in that order. If we don't have at least Woodford, a dry gin martini with an olive, please.


Sorry to resurrect a very old post, but I am amazed to see Weller on this list. I love it (especially the 107), but I never see it anywhere, nor anyone who enjoys it. I'd put the William Larue Weller above Blanton's, up there with Booker's.


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Sorry to resurrect a very old post, but I am amazed to see Weller on this list. I love it (especially the 107), but I never see it anywhere, nor anyone who enjoys it. I'd put the William Larue Weller above Blanton's, up there with Booker's.


Weller Special Reserve, Weller 107 and Weller Centennial are all great (and cheap), but the WLW barrel-proof is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

Are these common in VT? I have a hard time finding them, esp. the WLW in GA, NC, and VA.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

I've had Weller Centennial and liked it very much.


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Are these common in VT? I have a hard time finding them, esp. the WLW in GA, NC, and VA.


They are unfortunately not common. Antique Collection bottlings (WLW, Stagg, Eagle Rare 17, etc.) are hard to come by, as they're only released once (or sometimes twice) per year. I've been able to special order a case (3 bottles) of some of the offerings to some of our state liquor stores, but it's a royal pain in the ass. NH usually gets some in, and I can request to have bottles trasferred to the liquor store closest to the border and pick them up there.

Living in VT, pretty much any bourbon beyond the very basics is a "hard to find" item, and I pick up everything I can via special order and trips to NH, MA and elsewhere. My problem is that some of the stuff is so hard for me to get that I hoard it, and drink readily available stuff most of the time. Thus I have great bourbon that sits there because I'm scared to drink it since I don't know when I'll find more... GRRRRR.

EDIT: Oh, and thanks to my state's ridiculously strict liquor laws, I cannot purchase anything mail-order directly; it has to be purchased by the state and sent to one of their stores. There are some out-of-state retailers that 'overlook' this rule, but they are few and far between. At least VT finally allows beer over 8% ABV to be sold through distributors instead of sold through state stores; the selection here has really broadened over the past 5 months.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Clovis said:


> The Sazerac is a great drink but finding a bartender that can make one even in New Orleans is difficult.


Yes! I had one at the source, the Fairmont Hotel. Are they open again? The bartender was so sweet, giving me a little history on who liked and who didn't like the drink. She did admit that most people try it, and never order another one, due to its sweet aspect. Make mine a Glenfiddich on the rocks.
Bill


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Here in Boston, there are so many Irish Pubs - that go through vast amounts of Guinness....that it is always so fresh and delicious.

So, for me a pub night is Guinness with an occasional shot of Patron.

A club/ lounge type of night, is Grey Goose and Tonic - or Grey Goose and Red Bull.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

subourbonite said:


> Living in VT, pretty much any bourbon beyond the very basics is a "hard to find" item, and I pick up everything I can via special order and trips to NH, MA and elsewhere. My problem is that some of the stuff is so hard for me to get that I hoard it, and drink readily available stuff most of the time. Thus I have great bourbon that sits there because I'm scared to drink it since I don't know when I'll find more... GRRRRR.


What's the situation like in New York?

I'll be in Burlington Tuesday, but I'm not checking bags so I couldn't bring you anything. Georgia has some very thoroughly stocked liquor stores.


----------



## subourbonite (Nov 13, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> What's the situation like in New York?
> 
> I'll be in Burlington Tuesday, but I'm not checking bags so I couldn't bring you anything. Georgia has some very thoroughly stocked liquor stores.


Upstate New York has slightly better (or at least different) options, and I take the ferry over to Plattsburgh, NY occasionally just to see what they have. NYC and environs have great selection, but it's too far to go regularly. I've had some other people ask for restaurant recommendations in Burlington, so if you're interested let me know.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

subourbonite said:


> Upstate New York has slightly better (or at least different) options, and I take the ferry over to Plattsburgh, NY occasionally just to see what they have. NYC and environs have great selection, but it's too far to go regularly. I've had some other people ask for restaurant recommendations in Burlington, so if you're interested let me know.


Thanks - we won't actually be spending much time in Burlington, though. Tuesday night in Woodstock, Wednesday night in Middlebury, Thursday night back in Burlington. While we're there we'll probably hit Bove's, and it's not a trip up north without a meal at Friendly's.


----------



## mmosky5992 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Did you like eq2 plat*

Did you like it? We are a world class store online. We supply the cheapest to our loyal and reliable customers. You may buy here. There is eq2 plat for sale; you can buy really cheap eq2 plat here. We have mass available stock of on most of the servers, so that we can do a really instant way of delivery. We know what our buyers need so we offer an instant way of cheap eq2 plat, the cheapest eq2 plat delivery.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Manhattan. Only if you can mix it right and not overload one or the other.

No womanhattan crap, either.
Chilled, shaken, strained into a martini glass.

:d ~mmmm


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Preu Pummel said:


> No womanhattan crap, either.
> Chilled, shaken, strained into a martini glass.
> 
> :d ~mmmm


Amen. I find it really annoying what gets labeled as a "martini" these days. Though I don't drink Manhattans, I feel your pain.

Just because some bartender throws some sickeningly sweet concoction into a martini glass, it's automatically called a "martini."


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, serious.

Most all the flavored drinks these days are utterly awful.
Why not just drink a soda?

The old fashioned mixed cocktails are SO damn good:

Any martini
Bourbon Collins
Mint Julep 
Sidecar
etc.

Very basic and slight flavorings, not SLURPEE with a dash of rum. NO. NOOOOO! I say.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Preu Pummel said:


> Yeah, serious.
> 
> Most all the flavored drinks these days are utterly awful.
> Why not just drink a soda?
> ...


Speaking of old-school cocktails, you need to try a Negroni sometime. Word of caution, though. If you don't like Campari, you won't like it.


----------

